
A Brief History of Tiny Nuclear Reactors - pseudolus
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a30246990/history-tiny-nuclear-energy/
======
acidburnNSA
It surprises me that an article like this doesn't mention the Army Nuclear
Power Program reactors like the truck-mounted, nitrogen-cooled military
microreactor, the Mobile Low power-1 (ML-1) [1].

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML-1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML-1)

Or the Portable Medium power reactor (PM-3A) that ran McMurdo station in
antarctica for nearly a decade [2].

[2]
[http://large.stanford.edu/courses/2014/ph241/reid2/](http://large.stanford.edu/courses/2014/ph241/reid2/)

Or the PM-2A reactor that powered a US military ice base in Greenland [3]

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTPCXB6Oc1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTPCXB6Oc1E)

I guess I should just write up something of my own instead of complaining.

~~~
rurban
I'm also missing the real tiny ones, such as the one on Galileo or Cassini,
deep space exploration spacecrafts. They are called RTG,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radioisotope_thermoelectric_ge...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radioisotope_thermoelectric_generator)

But they also had real ones, like the SNAP-10A.

